
Nicole Mitchell, an Innovative Flutist with an Afrofuturist Vision - kwindla
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/10/arts/music/nicole-mitchell-black-earth-ensemble-mandorla-awakening.html?_r=0
======
kwindla
NY Times article this morning about Nicole Mitchell, an amazing composer and
flutist. A couple of great YouTube links ...

Solo concert in 2014:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5CXlPeeVn4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5CXlPeeVn4)

With the Malian musicians mentioned in the Times article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XBbfxVmS4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4XBbfxVmS4)

